# How I came to love Halloween



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have never been one to blog a lot, mostly because I cant spell worth a lick, and never really thought i had anything worth saying. So, with that said, Here it goes. This first entry will be a little about me, and how i came to love Halloween. 

My real name is Bob, and 'm in my late 20's. I guess just about turning 27 on the 16th would be considered late...which is kind of depressing but i digress. When i was a little boy, about 4 or 5, I would stay up with my Dad watching Salems Lot. Now being 5 I really didnt know what Vampiers were nor did i know they were supposed to be scary. From the start of the movie i would shout VAMPIRE!!!, every time a new character came on the screen. As i got older, I learned what fear was. 

I suppose like most little kids, I loved Halloween night, and trick or treating. My mom used to hand make my costumes...I was everything from the tin man, to a pirate, to robin hood. (on a side note, being in the 3'rd grade and wearing green tights as robin hood does tend to scare a youth)

One year we got all costumed up like every other year, grabbed our plastic pumpkins, and hit the town. We always started on our street, and worked our way down the streets that were parallel to ours. Little did i know that this year would be the start of my love for Halloween. I made it the the street behind ours, and started walking enjoying the cutesie wootsie pumpkins and homemade white trash bag ghosts... until we got to the end of the street. 

I stood frozen in fear....what is this? The house is lit up all in a dark blue light...with flashy white strobe lights. My heart began to beat faster. This is no cute pumpkin i thought. To make matters worse, this was the only house on the block whose front yard was covered in a thick dense fog that hugged the ground...something must be terribly wrong with the yard i thought.... was that a wolf howl i just heard? that music... its not the friendly sounds of "Theres something howling in the old oak tree" we used to sing in elementary music class.... this was frightening. I gripped my dads hand a little tighter. This place is truly haunted I thought... no way im going in there. No Charleston Chew is worth the risk of having your soul sucked from your body...

I can remember trying to cross the street to stay away from the horrid house, and my dad holding me in place. Go up to that house he told me. Its all just fake, nothing there is going to get you he said. I didnt move. Go on he said, go.. ill be right here, I promise nothing is going to get you.... I take a step. Ok, I just heard someone scream.. another step....they cant really have wolves in their yard can they? I mean, theres gotta be some kind of regulation against that... another step... ok this is too much, there are open graves in the yard.. and bodies in the graves... this cant be happening, my neighbors are killing people and dumping them in plain site in their yard... 

Thats when it happened. The one body in the open grave twitched.. then it sprang from the open grave, chain saw roaring to life, and proceeded to chase me from the yard straight into my dads arms. By this time im partially mentally damaged for life, I turn to my dad expecting him to beat this chain saw wielding corpse dead..again... only to see that he is laughing... a lot... almost uncontrollably. how can this happen... my own father, siding with the evil dark of doom!!! 

The corpse, taking pity on me, turned off his Sears branded Death dealer, and tried to explain to me that it was all fake..just like my dad told me...and thus a legend was born. When i got older, my father and I would decorate the yard will all sorts of horrible ghouls, zombies, and other nightmareish things. We invested in a few chain saws of our own and every year my mother would shake her head as if to say, Boys... never grow up. Our house was the talk of the town every october 31st. We would hear the kids say.. ok man this is the house, im telling you.. every year they are great... I cant wait to see what they do this time. 

Now that im older, and moved out, (And just bought a new house actually) I hope to bring back the magic of halloween to my little corner of the street, starting now.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing really nice story!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*This story brought me right back to being in 3rd grade again. Trick or Treating with my friends, looking at all the carved pumpkins and hoping to get more chocolate than sweet tarts Thanks for a great story and the trip down memory lane*


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Great story.
I never went trick or treating as a kid...it just didn't happen here. But I can see how having to parade around the streets in green tights in 3rd grade can have an effect on one in later life.
.

As for me...I've got no excuses.


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

For a person who doesn't think they have a lot to say, you told a great story. My favorite part was your last line about wanting to bring back the magic of Halloween to your corner of the street now that you're older--I thought that was actually profound. I've come to feel the same way, a few years after moving into a house for the first time as an adult. At the risk of sounding overly-dramatic, it almost feels like a sacred obligation to the kids and community. Thanks, and take care--


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Rouge, you are a very good story teller! I love to read stories of how everyone's obsession started =) It's interesting how for many, it seems to start at a very early age =)

Can't wait to see pics of your display =)


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I know what you mean, it's our turn to carry on traditions that were meaningful to us as kids.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Being from the UK, and spending my childhood in the 50's and 60's I never knew what Halloween was (when I was a kid that was) Later in life I was envious of all that had the chance to ToT.

So when I finally moved here, I guess I wanted to experience the fun, fear and excitement that so many had experienced before, and threw myself head first into doing a haunted yard. 

My passion for Halloween came from stories and experiences that others have shared. Thanks to lonerogue, I am once again reminded "how I came to love Halloween".


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

lonerogue2 said:


> I have never been one to blog a lot, mostly because I cant spell worth a lick, and never really thought i had anything worth saying. So, with that said, Here it goes. This first entry will be a little about me, and how i came to love Halloween.
> 
> My real name is Bob, and 'm in my late 20's. I guess just about turning 27 on the 16th would be considered late...which is kind of depressing but i digress. When i was a little boy, about 4 or 5, I would stay up with my Dad watching Salems Lot. Now being 5 I really didnt know what Vampiers were nor did i know they were supposed to be scary. From the start of the movie i would shout VAMPIRE!!!, every time a new character came on the screen. As i got older, I learned what fear was.
> 
> ...


This actually made me really laugh out loud. Thanks for sharing your story. ?☠


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> This actually made me really laugh out loud. Thanks for sharing your story. ?☠


Your gonna have soooooo much fun now that you OWN your own


lonerogue2 said:


> I have never been one to blog a lot, mostly because I cant spell worth a lick, and never really thought i had anything worth saying. So, with that said, Here it goes. This first entry will be a little about me, and how i came to love Halloween.
> 
> My real name is Bob, and 'm in my late 20's. I guess just about turning 27 on the 16th would be considered late...which is kind of depressing but i digress. When i was a little boy, about 4 or 5, I would stay up with my Dad watching Salems Lot. Now being 5 I really didnt know what Vampiers were nor did i know they were supposed to be scary. From the start of the movie i would shout VAMPIRE!!!, every time a new character came on the screen. As i got older, I learned what fear was.
> 
> ...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

smustang2003 said:


> Your gonna have soooooo much fun now that you have your own home. Your imagination will not rest.. have fun. Great memory. ?


----------

